# Mtb-Cup-Saar 2006



## Xededen (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 

besser spät als nie, haben wir uns gedacht und nun die (vorläufigen) Termine für den Mtb-Cup-Saar 2006 festgelegt. Es gibt allerdings noch einige offene Punkte, die noch geklärt werden. Mehr dazu in den nächsten Wochen...

1. Rennen am 25.06.06 in Niederlinxweiler
2. Rennen am 29.07.06 in Freisen
3. ......
4. ???? ( möglich ??? unmöglich ???)


Wie gesagt, es wird sich noch was tun ....


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Februar 2006)

Wie wärs mit getrennten Klassen?  

4. weckt meine Neugier - ich bin gespannt!!!

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (16. Februar 2006)

Somit wäre klar das Framersbach dieses Jahr ausfällt


----------



## Limit83 (16. Februar 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Somit wäre klar das Framersbach dieses Jahr ausfällt


   

Geht leider nicht!


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Februar 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Somit wäre klar das Framersbach dieses Jahr ausfällt



Framersbach wollte ich eh zu Gunsten Kirchzarten ausfallen lassen  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (16. Februar 2006)

haben wir nicht letztes jahr schon durchgerechnet, ob es funktionieren würde an einem tag 2 rennen zu fahren ? 
ich hätte schon lust auf den grabig und die hammermässige atmosphäre... 

limit muss auf jeden fall nach frammersbach und den freitags-treff repräsentieren.


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Februar 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> haben wir nicht letztes jahr schon durchgerechnet, ob es funktionieren würde an einem tag 2 rennen zu fahren ?
> ich hätte schon lust auf den grabig und die hammermässige atmosphäre...
> 
> limit muss auf jeden fall nach frammersbach und den freitags-treff repräsentieren.



Nunja, mit mehreren tausend Bikern durch den schwarzen Wald zu radeln hat ja auch was...Kirchzarten UND Framersbach wären mir dann auch zu teuer.
Grabig ist zwar schon geil, dafür steht dann meine Mutter wieder pfeiffend und grölend in NLW an der Strecke, die macht trotz ihrer 1,50m ganz schön Lärm  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (16. Februar 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> haben wir nicht letztes jahr schon durchgerechnet, ob es funktionieren würde an einem tag 2 rennen zu fahren ?
> ich hätte schon lust auf den grabig und die hammermässige atmosphäre...
> 
> limit muss auf jeden fall nach frammersbach und den freitags-treff repräsentieren.


Ich nehme den Auftrag an!  Hoffentlich klappts besser als bei den HSSP Meisterschaften im Odenwald letztes Jahr...


----------



## Xededen (2. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 


es gibt Neuigkeiten !!! 

Das 3. Rennen des Mtb-Cup-Saar wird der RV Tempo Hirzweiler  mit Ihrem Kirmesrennen ausrichten.

Das Rennen findet am 12.8.06 in Hirzweiler statt.


Mehr Neuigkeiten demnächst hier oder auf unserer HP


----------



## Einheimischer (2. März 2006)

leeqwar mach den Wein klar - es gibt wieder ein Zeitfahren  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (3. März 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> leeqwar mach den Wein klar - es gibt wieder ein Zeitfahren
> 
> Grüße.



ich glaube, dieses jahr bin ich dank mangelhafter form gezwungen, mich auf eines zu konzentrieren.  

immerhin kennen du und 007ike nach der tour letztens schon einen grossteil einer saar-cup-strecke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (3. März 2006)

Ach komm schon, 7 Fäßer Wein können uns doch nicht gefährlich sein  
Als ob ich mir die Srecke hätte merken können, war ja schon mit den rechts links Kommandos hoffnungslos überfordert  

Grüße.


----------



## Xededen (8. April 2006)

Huhu, 

die Ausschreibung für den Mtb-Cup-Saar 2006 ist Online und auch die Anmeldung ist absofort möglich. 

Also haut rein. Die Strecke wird sowohl technisch als auch konditioniel wieder einiges abverlangen.


Baschdi


----------



## Limit83 (8. April 2006)

Hallo!
Verdammte Terminüberschneidungen... Würde liebend gern bei euch starten, aber Marathons machen mir mehr Spaß. Hoffe mal, dass es in den nächsten Jahren wieder anders sein wird. Denn ich würd z. B. lieber einen Lauf im Tune FRM Cup, der Kilometer weit weg ist, sausen lassen um bei euch zu starten. 
Aber auch wenn ich nicht starten kann, werd ich unsere Jugendfahrer definitiv zu euch schicken! Macht weiter so, denn nur durch Rennerfahrungen wächst unser Nachwuchs! 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## leeqwar (16. Juni 2006)

schöne strecke im ersten lauf. freue mich auf nächste woche.


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Juni 2006)

Das Loch im Uphill nervt mich jetzt schon wieder, sonst stimm ich leeqwar zu, zumindest die Bergab Passagen sind sehr ansprechend  

Grüße.


----------



## Xededen (18. Juni 2006)

Huhu, 

natürlich ist die Strecke super, hab se schlieslich gebaut  

Also schön brav hinfahre und sich quälen


Mit schönen grüßen vom anderen Ende der Welt 

Baschdi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (18. Juni 2006)

Hi,

kannst Du mir Infos zum Kinderrennen geben.
Auf welcher Strecke fahren sie und wie lang?

Gruß Oberaggi


----------



## 007ike (25. Juni 2006)

So, Rennen ist vorbei!
Fazit: das erste CC Rennen dieses Jahr, dass mir Spaß gemacht hat. War richtig hart bei der Hitze und der finale Anstieg tat richtig weh! Aber ich konnte endlich mal etwas befreiter fahren und konnte mich auch mal wehren und hab nicht einfach alles an mir vorbei ziehen lassen.
Die Vernastaltung war wirklich schön, weniger schön war das Unwetter zur Siegerehrung. Schade.
Leider war auch nicht so viel los, auch Schade, die Jungs vom Verein hätten wirklich mehr verdient gehabt.


----------



## Einheimischer (25. Juni 2006)

Ich hatte heute leider wenig Spass, hab mich elend über die Strecke gequält, hätte es besser bleiben lassen...naja egal.
Die Strecke war wie immer schön flüssig zu fahren, der Anstieg war zwar hart, aber noch relativ gut machbar. Wie 007ike schon sagt, war leider sehr wenig los, aber das liegt wohl an verschiedenen Faktoren, wie Wetter, WM, andere Veranstaltungen, usw. - aber vlt. auch ein wenig an der eher spärlichen Werbung?!
Achso Kuchen war wie immer lecker! Rennworschd hab ich mir heute leider keinen gegönnt  

Dann freue ich mich mal auf Freisen, hoffentlich in besserer Form.

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (26. Juni 2006)

gewohnt schöne strecke, verbunden mit guter organisation. jedesmal wieder eine schöne veranstaltung ! 
warum so wenig (aber dennoch gute) fahrer am start waren, kann ich mir auch nicht richtig erklären. verdient haben es die niederlinxweiler jedenfalls nicht. 

allerdings hat das kleine starterfeld auch einen vorteil gehabt: das alljährliche srb-kasperletheater vorm start blieb glücklicherweise ohne folgen.


----------



## Oberaggi (26. Juni 2006)

Jaja ich hab's ja verstanden. Dann fahr ich halt in Freisen auch mal mit.  
Muss mir nur noch Schuhe mit gutem Profil besorgen. 

Auch das Schnupperrennen war schon gut organisiert und alle waren sehr nett.


----------



## snison (23. Juli 2006)

Oberaggi schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja ich hab's ja verstanden. Dann fahr ich halt in Freisen auch mal mit.
> Muss mir nur noch Schuhe mit gutem Profil besorgen.
> 
> Auch das Schnupperrennen war schon gut organisiert und alle waren sehr nett.




HI! Das Geld für die Schuhe kannst du die sparen - wir haben nämlich gutes Wetter bestellt! Da könntest du dir eher Bike-Sandaletten zulegen!  

Hoffentlich seid Ihr alle dabei damits nicht so endet wie in Nlw. Da war das Feld schwach besetzt.  

Alla, cu Snison


----------



## leeqwar (24. Juli 2006)

snison schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich seid Ihr alle dabei damits nicht so endet wie in Nlw. Da war das Feld schwach besetzt.



ich würde mal sagen, das feld war nicht zahlreich besetzt, aber schwach ?    
freue mich schon aufs wochenende. leider hab ich gestern mein vorderrad auf ner wilden bmx-bahn geschreddert. da werd ich mir noch was überlegen müssen.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo leequar,

wenn Du immer noch V-brakes fährst, kann ich Dir sicher aushelfen - ich brauche weder Vorder - noch Hinterrad    Sag mir nur kurz Bescheid, ich werde da sein.


----------



## leeqwar (25. Juli 2006)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo leequar,
> 
> wenn Du immer noch V-brakes fährst, kann ich Dir sicher aushelfen - ich brauche weder Vorder - noch Hinterrad    Sag mir nur kurz Bescheid, ich werde da sein.



vielen dank fürs angebot. hab noch ne felge, vielleicht speiche heute abend noch um.
ich hoffe du kannst die laufräder bald selbst wieder benutzen. die aktion war nämlich mehr oder weniger direkt bei dir um die ecke. muss ich dir mal zeigen


----------



## wimpy (26. Juli 2006)

ich habe folgendes problem wollte am samstag mit nem kumpel in freisen beim cc mitfahren und der fällt jetzt wegen krankheit leider aus und da ich nicht so mobil bin(kein führerschein) wollte ich fragen wer könnte mich und mein bike am samstag ab st.ingbert mitnehmen würde mich selbstverständlich an den fahrtkosten beteiligen

grütze Wimpy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (28. Juli 2006)

ich kann dich morgen mitnehmen, wo soll ich dich abholen?


----------



## Oberaggi (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

es war eine schöne Veranstaltung gestern und ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Jahr.  
Dank Wimpy gibt's hier auch reichlich Fotos vom Rennen.


----------



## wimpy (30. Juli 2006)

das video ist auch fertig aber leider noch nicht online da es 255 mb hat


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Juli 2006)

Schöne Bilder  Lädst du das Video hoch?

Grüße.


----------



## npk (30. Juli 2006)

Jaja, den Wimpy mit seiner Cam hab ich da rumflitzen sehen, aber mich hat der bestimmt nicht erkannt


----------



## wimpy (31. Juli 2006)

@einheimischer das mit dem kompriemieren klappt so gut das man nur noch ein paar pixel erkennen kann  ich brenn dir einfach ne cd.

@npk ne habe dich nicht erkannt war aber mit der cam erfolgreicher als beim biken gestern


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Juli 2006)

Sehr nett von dir, danke.
Also ich bin ja  mittlerweile schon einige Rennen gefahren und hab schon vieles gesehen, aber so einen waghalsigen Sprung wie von dir gestern noch nicht! Normalerweise hört man auch zuerst den Knall und dann den Schrei, bei dir wars umgekehrt  

Grüße.


----------



## crazyeddie (31. Juli 2006)

wie is das eigentlich genau passiert? ich habs auch nur knallen hören.


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Juli 2006)

Wimpy war "etwas" zu schnell und ist auf dem ersten Teil der Rampe abgehoben und ist, etwas Kopflastig, mit dem Vorderrad genau auf der oberen Kante am Ende der Rampe gelandet. Der Schlauch war ca. 40cm lang aufgeplatzt, es war sogar eine Talkumwolke zu sehen  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wimpy (31. Juli 2006)

ja ich glaube so wars ich wollte die rampe schön hochrollen,naja zum rollen zu schnell und zum fliegen zu langsam zum glück hat mein laufrad nix abgekriegt

und nochmal vielen dank für die schnelle hilfe mit dem schlauch


----------



## leeqwar (2. August 2006)

ein *dickes lob* an die veranstalter in freisen ! schöne strecke, super atmosphäre. da habt ihr euch mal wieder richtig mächtig ins zeug gelegt.

das metallding war halt eine nette idee, aber im endeffekt war es wohl ganz gut, dass es in unserem rennen nicht mehr drin war.
zur ctf wären wir ja auch gekommen, aber der einheimische wusste morgens nichtmal was ein fahrrad ist, an fahren war da erst garnicht zu denken...


----------



## Einheimischer (2. August 2006)

Moment, ich war doch noch am ehesten dazu gewillt wenigstens die Familientour zu fahren, wohingegen du und 007ike ja zu gar nix mehr zu gebrauchen wart  

Ansonsten schliese ich mich leeqwar an das Rennen war top  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (2. August 2006)

aber: wollen und können... 

ich WAR mittags sogar noch fahren.


----------



## Einheimischer (2. August 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> aber: wollen und können...
> 
> ich WAR mittags sogar noch fahren.



...ich auch: Karussell :kotz:  

Grüße.


----------



## snison (2. August 2006)

Hi Jungs!
Schade daß Ihr die CTF Verpasst habt! Dabei hättet Ihr doch sogar bei uns campen können! Schaut mal in unserem Gästebuch nach damit Ihr`s auch anständig bereut! ...aber eine Chance habt Ihr noch in diesem Jahr - nimmt an der geführten teil!!! Pflichtprogramm für alle Saarländer und die die es werden wollen... und überhaupt und so....gesülze...und überhaupt...
Cu in Hell 
Snison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wimpy (3. August 2006)

so der trailer wäre mal online http://www.vmra.de.vu/freisentrailer.avi


----------



## Einheimischer (4. August 2006)

wimpy schrieb:
			
		

> so der trailer wäre mal online http://www.vmra.de.vu/freisentrailer.avi



Dein Webspace zickt rum  

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (4. August 2006)

ich merks gerade der server ist abgekackt


----------



## crazyeddie (5. August 2006)

hier mal eine gesamtwertung für die hier wohl interessantesten altersklassen:

mhk

1. t. haake            157
2. b. martini           142
    s. seel              142 
   m. ulrich             142
5. t. kipping           128
6. l. rauber            125
7. d. keller             116


sen1

1. j. scholtes           160
2. z. radosavljevic    151
3. f. schnur             149
4. e. koch               146
5. s. schütz             140
6. m. fuchs              136
7. h. maas               128
8. d. di vincenzo       121
9. p. herter              120
10. j. bieg                117
11. u. neufang          115
12. m. decker           111


sen2

1. f.-p. mailänder      154
2. m. gindorf            151
3. a. weis                149
4. m. breug              140
5. m. fassbender       134
   h. kautsch            134
7. h. lessmeister       125
8. k. mailänder         120



ohne gewähr, da von hand zu fuß ausgerechnet. auch die namen hab ich so abgeschrieben wie sie in der ergebnisliste stehen, ob falsch oder richtig.


----------



## Einheimischer (5. August 2006)

@wimpy: funzt wieder, coole Mucke  
@crazyeddie: danke, wenn's auch für mich bitter ist  

Grüße.


----------



## snison (5. August 2006)

Unser geführter Alm(Bike)abtrieb findet wieder am 01.11. (Allerheiligen) statt, auch wenn's dann wieder eher ne braune Hölle wird - ich bevorzuge "Indian Summer" - hört sich nicht so schmutzig an! Evtl. können wir auch ne 46er anbieten- obwohl alle bei uns auf die 66er scharf sind! Wir konnten sie ja auch noch nicht am Stück bezwingen! Start wieder in verschiedenen Leistungsgruppen. Und wie letztes Jahr gilt: alles umsonst - dieses Jahr mit großem Gulaschtopf! Wems gefällt : wirfst halt was in den Helm! Und auch wie letztes Jahr: aus orga. Gründen nur nach unverbindlicher Anmeldung per Email!!!
Gruß  
Snison


----------



## leeqwar (11. August 2006)

ziemlich spannend morgen, dass man die einzelnen zeiten aller klassen ohne taktische verfälschungen miteinander vergleichen kann.
ich tippe:

1) schmidt peter
2) radosavljevic zoran
3) schütz stefan
4) haacke tom
5) schnur frank


----------

